# My First Year of Collecting



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2016)

It has been a great year of collecting.
I have leaned so much and met some nice people.
I almost have all the flashlights that I want. 

Here is my collection so far:























*FLASHLIGHTS

COOYOO*
Quantum ss 10180 
Quantum cu 10180 
Quantum ti wire 10180
Quantum ti sb 10180
Quantum ti blue 10180
*CQG*
Bullet ss cw CR123A 
*DQG
*Fairy br cw (2 green trit) 10180
Hobi br nw 10180
Hobi ti cw 10180 
Spy ti (green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 green trit) 10180 
Spy ti (3 blue trit) 10180  
V3 ti cw (green trit) AAA
Tiny 60 Lumens Cree XP G2 ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss cw AAA 
Slim Clicky ss nw AAA 
XPG2 R5 Tiny ss cw clicky AAA 
Tank007 ES12 ss AAA 
*FENIX
*E05 ss AAA 
*FOURSEVENS *
Quark Mini 123 S3 ti CR123 
Atom AO ss (green glow) AAA 
Fellhoelter alm Bolt-Action black CR2 
*ITP*
N1 E05 alm blue 1/3N
N1 E05 alm blue 1/3N 
N1 E05 alm green 1/3N
N1 E05 alm black 1/3N
N1 E05 alm gold 1/3N
N1 E05 alm purple 1/3N
N1 E05 alm red 1/3N
*LENSLIGHT 
*Mini alm strike bezel CR123
Micro cu delta wrap AAA
Mini cu delta wrap strike bezel CR123
KO cu delta wrap strike bezel 2 CR 123s
*LUMINTOP*
Tool cu 10440
Tool cu ReyLights custom lmh 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 5000K cuhs alm 10440
Tool VN2 XPL HI 6000K cu 10440 
Worm cu 10440
*LUMMI
*Wee ss (ice blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
Wee ns (blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Wee ti (blue trit) 10180
Wee da (ice blue trit) 10180
Raw ns (2 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Raw ns (no trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Raw ti (4 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Raw da (1 blue trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
Orb Raw ns (5 green trit) ICR 14250 li-ion
*MARATAC 
*Rev 3 ss AAA
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 cu AAA 
Rev 3 ti AAA 
*MBI
*HF-R ss #10 (of 12) 10250
HF-R ti UTT (6 green trit) 10250
HF-R cu UTT (6 green trit) 10250
*MCGIZMO
*Sapphire 25 ti AAA
*MECARMY*
Illumine X1 ti 10180 
Illumine X2 ss 10180 
*MODAMAG
*Draco TiCN (green trit) 10280
Draco TiN 10280
Drake TiCN (green trit) 10180 *
MUYSHONDT
*Aeon Mkll alm black 3 stage CR2
Nautilus alm black 2 stage CR123
*OLIGHT*
A3 EOS ti AAA 
I3E cu AAA
S1 alm black CR123 (3)
S1 alm black (2 green trit) CR123 
S1 ti polished (2 ice blue trit) CR123
S1 raw cu ss (2 green trit) CR123
*PEAK
*Shasta ha N-cell
Matterhorn ha AAA
Kilimanjaro ha AA
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X br knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket 10440
*PI Projects*
G1 ti (green trit) 10220
Ninja cu (green trit) 10220
Ninja br (green trit) 10220
Yu cu (ice blue trit) 10220
Yu br (ice blue trit) 10220
Star Wars Darth Vader br (white trit) 10220
Geisha Girl br (red trit) 10220
*PROMETHEUS*
Beta-QRv2 cu AAA 
*SURFIRE*
Backup alm black CR123
Executive Elite E2e alm gray CR123
M3LT Combatlight alm black CR123
*TAIN
*Po ti (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Po becu (green grow, blue trit) AAA
Piccolo ti v2 (blue glow, ice blue trit) AAA
Flute ti (blue glow, 3 blue/3 ice blue, 1 green trit) AA 
 Ottavino ti (blue glow, blue trit) 10280
Ottavino ti (aqua glow, blue trit) AAA
 Ottavino da (green glow, purple trit) 10280
Ottavino da (aqua glow, orange trit) AAA
*THRUNITE*
162 ti AAA 
*TNC*
Extreme Micro Turbo ss 15270
*VELENO
*38DD ti prototype (no trit) 10180
38DD ti (ice blue trit) 10180
38DD ti (blue trit) 10180
40DD ti sw (green trit) 10180 
40DD ss bb (yellow trit) 10180
40DD da (ice blue trit) 10180
44DD ti prototype (no trit) 10220
44DD ti (green trit) 10220 
QDD ti (green trit) 10180 
QDD ss #0770 (yellow trit) 10180
QDD ss #0172 brushed (green trit) 10180
QDD ss #0422 brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss black (ice blue trit) 10180
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
 QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (no trit)10180 
QD2 ss black (blue trit) 10180
 QD2 ss brushed (no trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (ice blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (blue trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180 
QD2 ss brushed (green trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (purple trit) 10180
QD2 ss brushed (yellow trit) 10180
QD2 ss polished (ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) 10180
Helix Zi JP (1 green trit) 10180
Dogbone ti (6 green, 6 ice blue trit) 10180

 *GLOW beads, Lanterns, Whistles and Other *
*
*DQG
*Battery Case br 10180 *
Battery Case ti 10180 *
*HYDROGEN -3
*Lummi Locator Bead ti (green trit)
3-4-6 Faces Bead ss (6 green trit)
Synodeyths Bead ss (yellow trit)
Synodeyths Bead ti (red trit)
Synodeyths Bead cu (green trit)
Synodeyths Bead br (green trit) 
Synodeyths Bead br (blue trit)
Stair Lantern br (green trit)
12XBead ti (12 yellow trits)
Lantern cu prototype (red trit)
*JIL LITE
*Constel CR123 red
*JORDAN METAL ART
*Lantern zi (green trit)
Cam Bead zi (3 green trit) 
*MBI*
Battery case ti 10250*
Battery case cu 10250*
*PROMETHEUS
*Alpha Pen alm*
Alpha Pen ti*
*RAY GUN DIVISION
*Ray Gun bead ti bb (12 ice blue trit)
Ray Gun bead ti blue (12 green trit)
*RONIN METALWERKS*
Hotaru Bead cu polished one of (6 green trit) 
Hotaru Bead zi flamed black (3 green, 3 ice blue trit)
*SAWYER WHISTLES*
Ti blue/gold (blue trit)
Ti (blue trit)
*SPALINGER GEAR
*Mini Lantern cu smooth (green tritium)
Lantern br double vial (ice blue trit)
Lantern da smooth (ice blue trit) 
Lantern V2 ti smooth gray (ice blue trit)
Lantern ti smooth heat treated dark (green trit) 
Lantern cu smooth (green trit)
Hammer ti/ss smooth black (ice blue trit) 
Hammer ti/ss carved heat treated blue (ice blue trit) 
Hammer br/ss smooth (no trit) *
*TEC ASSECORIES*
Isotope S323 ss (purple trit)
Isotope S360 ss (ice blue trit)
*TOBY PRA/BERLIN TIWORKS*
Beadbomb V1 ti bb (green triti) 
Glowworm V1 cu (green trit)
Glowworm V1 ti satin/purple (ice blue trit)
Glowworm V2 ss blacken (green trit)
Glowworm V2 ti satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V2 cu (orange trit) 
Beadbomb V2 ti blued (green trit) 
Beadbomb V2 ti gold (green trit)
Worky tl blue (green trit) 
Beadbomb V3 ss all satin (green trit) (1 of 6)
Beadbomb V3 ti all satin (ice blue trit)
Beadbomb V3 cu all satin (green trit) (1 of 2)
Beadbomb V3 br all satin (yellow trit) (1 of 2) 
Spacebomb ti satin (3 green, 3 ice blue trit) (1 of 6)
*VELENO
*Battery Case (5) *
Helix Zi Bead *
Maze Pendant ti (6 ice blue trit) 
Ku 2x tritium holder (2 green trit)

​


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 16, 2016)

Holy cow!

Well done.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Jun 16, 2016)

All this in just one year? Mindblown...


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2016)

the0dore3524 said:


> All this in just one year? Mindblown...



Thank you.
You see Join Date Jun 2015


----------



## egginator1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Great collection Rick! Can I come shopping?


----------



## ven (Jun 16, 2016)

Outstanding Rick.............WOW 

I want to know if nearly there...............whats next?


----------



## msim (Jun 16, 2016)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 16, 2016)

Hey Rick,
Finally, someone who makes my collection look reasonable. And makes me very envious...
May I ask if you have a particular favorite? Thanks for taking the time to document the identity of each light-I am afraid my "wish list" just got quite a bit longer. Your collection of beads and tritium markers is also one of the best I have seen...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RedLED (Jun 16, 2016)

Can I get the name of your Stockbroker?

I like the beads!


----------



## archimedes (Jun 16, 2016)

Impressive collection .... Would this be better in the Flashlight Collecting subforum, though ?


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2016)

egginator1 said:


> Great collection Rick! Can I come shopping?



NO! lol



ven said:


> Outstanding Rick.............WOW
> 
> I want to know if nearly there...............whats next?



I have 9 peak lights and parts coming to complete my peak collection.
And my grail is a Tain Damascus Flute.



Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hey Rick,
> Finally, someone who makes my collection look reasonable. And makes me very envious...
> May I ask if you have a particular favorite? Thanks for taking the time to document the identity of each light-I am afraid my "wish list" just got quite a bit longer. Your collection of beads and tritium markers is also one of the best I have seen...Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, I really like tritium beads and lanterns.
I have most of what I want.
I'm still looking for a Veleno zirc locator.
My favorite changes.
The Veleno Dogbone was one, the Lummi Damascus Raw, Veleno Helix, Tain PO becu.
My next favorite will be a Tain Damascus Flute some day.



archimedes said:


> Impressive collection .... Would this be better in the Flashlight Collecting subforum, though ?


I think you are right.
Maybe a Moderator can move it for me?


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi. Nice collection you have there. 

:bow:


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2016)

RedLED said:


> Can I get the name of your Stockbroker?
> I like the beads!


I had a very large collection of Microtech and Dalton auto. knives that I sold.
I used that money plus to form my collection.
Mainly I collect lights under 3 inches and no larger then AAA with some exception.
If they don't fit in my display boxes I don't buy them.

Beads, yes.
Like lights I try to collect the whole collection.
My Toby Pra and H-3 are complete.
I'm still looking for a Veleno zirc tritium locator.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 16, 2016)

*PEAK
Shasta ha N-cell
Matterhorn ha AAA
Kilimanjaro ha AA
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X br knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw** 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket 10440*

I gotta get a peak!


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 16, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> I had a very large collection of Microtech and Dalton auto. knives that I sold.
> I used that money plus to form my collection.


Very nice collection! When you say Dalton autos, do you mean Rob Dalton knives?


----------



## Ladd (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice collection. I like the variety of metals and colors represented, all within a certain size factor.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2016)

Tac Gunner said:


> Very nice collection! When you say Dalton autos, do you mean Rob Dalton knives?



Yes, Rob Dalton.


----------



## MX421 (Jun 16, 2016)

I've been buying quite a few lights over the last year, but your list tops mine. I thought i got too many, but now i feel much better ;_


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 16, 2016)

Ladd said:


> Nice collection. I like the variety of metals and colors represented, all within a certain size factor.


Thanks Ladd, yes I have most of the lights I want in my size range.
I need a Tain Damascus Flute and Lummi Wee and Raw in alm and ss.
Then I will have all the lights I am looking for right now.
I'm into copper lights now and I'm thinking about a copper Muyshondt Eon and Maus MK l in copper if he make one.
I have resisted the titaniums.




MX421 said:


> I've been buying quite a few lights over the last year, but your list tops mine. I thought i got too many, but now i feel much better ;_



Like I said, I had a good bit of money from selling my knives and you have to buy these when they come up or you might not see them again.
I feel lucky finding my Veleno Damascus DD, both Helixs and Dogbone.
Also finding the Tain Damascus' and PO becu.


----------



## Tac Gunner (Jun 16, 2016)

First person I have interacted with who knows of him. My dad gave me one of his switch blades for Christmas a few years ago with my name and the year engraved on it. My dad has a stilleto of his. His shop was actually just a few streets over from where my dad works.


----------



## archimedes (Jun 17, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> ....
> I have 9 peak lights and parts coming to complete my peak collection....



I don't see the Peak Mach-1 (Titanium AAA Baltic Sea) ... :thinking:

Or whatever they called this ...







There was also the rare Peak "dogbone" Matterhorn, and the ( mythical? ) LR44 Peak ....



Woods Walker said:


> ....
> I gotta get a peak! ....



Most definitely  ... [emoji106]


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 17, 2016)

archimedes said:


> I don't see the Peak Mach-1 (Titanium AAA Baltic Sea) ... :thinking:
> 
> Or whatever they called this ...



That was part of a 4 light limited set from 2007.

This is what I have coming from Peak 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. HA knurl lug 10180 
2. HA knurl lug 10280 
3. BR knurl lug 10180 
4. BR knurl lug 10280 
5. BR knurl lug 10250 
6. SS knurl lug 10250 
7. SS sm lug 10250
8. SS sm pkt mull 10250 
9. SS sm pckt mull 10280 [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## archimedes (Jun 17, 2016)

RGRAY said:


> ....
> This is what I have coming from Peak
> 
> 1. HA knurl lug 10180
> ...



That's a great set !


----------



## magellan (Jun 17, 2016)

Stunning, and no doubt truly a labor of love!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 17, 2016)

Impressive and all in a years time ! It is a good thing you like small lights if you are going to continue at this pace!


----------



## jeb (Jun 17, 2016)

holy cow!!! 
u have all the flashlight I want to buy!! 
Let me know once you decide to let go any of them


----------



## Alij (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm interested to start a collection of flashlights. Any ideas on how to begin?


----------



## archimedes (Jul 22, 2016)

What is your budget ?


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 22, 2016)

Alij said:


> I'm interested to start a collection of flashlights. Any ideas on how to begin?



- Start by telling your boss you'll be volunteering for overtime. 
- Put a bigger mailbox up to hold boxes while you work said overtime. 
- Be prepared for your dog to stop barking at the delivery folks. If your dog is old it may die from barking a lot more at delivery people.
- But most important populate a list of the whats you want and the whys regarding items to be purchased. Seriously, this hobby can lead into thousands of $ and it's a darn shame when the light you nervously waited for is placed in a drawer because it just doesn't float your boat.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 22, 2016)

"I am RGRAY and I'm a Flashaholic....its been 20 seconds since my last purchase."

"Hello RGRAY "

:grouphug:


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 22, 2016)

Roybin is suppose to ship my Peaks today.
This is my Peak collection.
*PEAK
*Shasta ha N-cell
Matterhorn ha AAA
Kilimanjaro ha AA
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger ha knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10250 
Eiger ss knurl lug throw10280
Eiger ss knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10180
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10250 
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10280
Eiger br knurl lug throw 10440 
Eiger X cu knurl lug throw 10440
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10180
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10250 
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule10280
Eiger ss shaved pocket mule 10440
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ss shaved lug throw 10250
Eiger br shaved lug throw 10180
Eiger ha knurl lug throw10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Eiger Ultra ss knurl key chain 10440
Logan ha knurl pocket 14250
Logan ss knurl pocket 14250
Logan ss knurl key chain 14250 

She will be making me copper knurl lug throws in 10180, 10250 and 10280 when she gets more copper.


----------



## Ladd (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow is the word. Didn't know the smaller sizes were available in Cu.


----------



## RGRAY (Jul 22, 2016)

Ladd said:


> Wow is the word. Didn't know the smaller sizes were available in Cu.



Robyn is great to work with.
They can make anything you want.
The small sizes aren't available in copper but she is going to make me a set.
So I will have knurl lug throws in 10180, 10250, 10280 and AAA in ha, ss, br and cu = 16.


----------



## Ladd (Jul 22, 2016)

Very cool. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## 59ride (Jul 23, 2016)

you need some Gray Prceision lanterns


----------

